# Latest offers Ramsgate to Ostend



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello all

The latest offers from TEF are shown here

I cannot believe the price of a 48 hour return. I think I will book one for an Amsterdam dash.

Poor old Oscar - he's not allowed though!

http://www.transeuropaferries.co.uk/special_promotion_june_2006_pounds.pdf

Rapide561


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello Rapide

Great value. It's times like this that you realise that you're living in the wrong end of the country.

Willie


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Great value indeed. Just booked for a weekend break in September.
Depart Ramsgate on a Friday evening, return from Ostend on Sunday evening, £32 return. Just have to decide where to go now, Brugges, Ghent, maybe Amsterdam or Antwerp. Decisions, decisions will they never end.


----------

